

Everything, Zen: can you be a monk and a tycoon too? - combinatory
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/8/4276466/jeremy-riney-everything-zen-can-you-be-a-monk-and-a-tycoon-too

======
Millennium
I don't think so.

